# hand slap!



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i just started shooting am over the top flatband, its a pleasure to shoot and accurate, but im getting some handslap, is that a trade off to shooting this type of cat? im usto shooting commercial tubular band shots.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Most of the time the cure is just to go to heavier ammo. Handclap is evidence of not using enough of the energy of a particular band. For example, my "Gold Winner" bands have handclap with anything less than 1/2" steel.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

or it could be caused you bands are to light for the pouch your using!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Or, try pointing your forks toward the target a bit more.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

As was suggested, heavier ammo sometimes helps. Leaning the forks forward works. Try tinkering with your band length too. I also use a light pouch that is not too ridged (less rebound momentum). A big and heavy pouch with hard edges will hurt something terrible if you get slapped.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

dallasdeadeye said:


> i just started shooting am over the top flatband, its a pleasure to shoot and accurate, but im getting some handslap, is that a trade off to shooting this type of cat? im usto shooting commercial tubular band shots.


Try having your fork tips more rearward before release, then flip forward as you shoot.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i mostly shoot marbles, and i know what you mean about hurt, im icing one down as i type. i fear my flat band shooting days will be numbered, ill probly put my slingshot up for trade.


Northerner said:


> As was suggested, heavier ammo sometimes helps. Leaning the forks forward works. Try tinkering with your band length too. I also use a light pouch that is not too ridged (less rebound momentum). A big and heavy pouch with hard edges will hurt something terrible if you get slapped.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

dallasdeadeye said:


> As was suggested, heavier ammo sometimes helps. Leaning the forks forward works. Try tinkering with your band length too. I also use a light pouch that is not too ridged (less rebound momentum). A big and heavy pouch with hard edges will hurt something terrible if you get slapped.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


[/quote]

Try a different band set before you get rid of your slingshot. I went through a period of about 6 months where I put all my OTT frames in a box and made a few TTF ergos to shoot. The hand slap was getting to be too much for me. Every once in a while I would try again and still didn't like the slaps. I ended up finding a solution a short time ago. Every time I try .050" latex on OTT my hand gets beat up. The 1/16" gum rubber beats me up too. I seem to do okay with Theraband Gold (.030" latex) and a light/thin pouch (7/8" x 2 5/8"). I cut 3/4" Theraband strips and tie at 8" from pouch-to-fork. The draw weight is not quite 9 pounds @30" so I can get away with a light and soft pouch. A 3/8" steel ball will still move at 190 fps from my 30" draw. A 3/4" x 1/2" x 8" tapered is almost as fast and it pulls a bit lighter.

Give the light bands a try before giving up. Try the 3/4" straight cut and then the 3/4" x 1/2" tapered. You can adjust the band length to suit your draw length. The light weight gives a lot less rebound and a soft pouch is not harsh at all if you get the odd smack. If you still get uncomfortable smacks then try the .030" latex with a 9" to 9 1/4" band length and see if it's enough power for you. I'm fine with 8".

I still have a TTF ergo for when I want to use the .050" latex for more power. Attached is a pic of the frames I was shooting this afternoon. The TTF ergo on the left wears .050" and all the others wear TheraGold.

Hope this helps,
Northerner


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Northener is 100% correct. Lighter bands and a light, soft pouch do the trick. Unfortunately you loose much of the speed potential flatbands give you.

I still have one slingshot that solves the issue once and for all. See video!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

dallasdeadeye,
Paisa, I was having the same problem and I used to wear a glove to avoid the handslaps, they used to be so bad that I used to go around with my index finger all mess up. After I started to flip my hand during the shot it just went away, no matter what kind of ammo, band sets, pouch or slingshot I use I do not get hand slaps no more. Saludos.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I never get a Slapp, well, not when I'm Shooting anyway.

Point at your target with your forks and you can even just about lay it flat.

Turn your pouch sideways so that your thumb nail is either facing the sky or facing the ground and when your in position on your draw just tweak your pouch upward 3 to 5 degrees.

Don't have your pouch thick and heavy.

Don't have your bands shorter than 7 inches if you can help it.

It works, but only if you try it.


----------



## pebble_launcher (Jan 26, 2012)

Giving up is not an option.
Hand surgery neither is.
My frames are to ridiculous to be sold.

Pointing forks torward target is even increasing the slap! bitchslapped me 1500 times.
Flipping in horizontal shooting style doesnt work for me.

I choose to believe in a lighter pouch!
Ill try it as soon as i can move my bitchslapped and ripped to **** finger again.

YES WE CAN!
AND:
YES JÖRG CAN EVEN BETTER


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Shooting over the top does not help as the bands naturally arch round towards your hand, you are more likely to get hand slap shooting over the top , shooting through the fork the bands take a straight line through the forks and back again and less likely to hit your hand although you will still get some hand slaps if you use a very heavy pouch, the pouch I am using at the moment is very light weight shot through the forks fitted with thera-band gold double 25mm to 20mm tapered said to be the most powerful set up, I am able to shoot 8mm steel a very light ammo through this set up and do not get any hand slaps. I have had 145 shots so far using 8 and 9.5mm steel ammo and the pouch is still holding out and still no hand slaps.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Watch this short video. Shows band reaction thru the forks. I shoot any combination and never never get hand slaps.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Man, that's a lot of conflicting advice - forks forward/backward; flip/TTF - Here's what I've found...

Reducing the band draw weight does not necessarily slow the projectile significantly but it does cut down on the hand-slap quite a lot. Of course, you have to reach a balance for your usual ammo but too much band for the ammo spends the rest of its energy slapping your hand.

I find a good flip helps as the follow-through takes a lot of tension out of the bands when they're ahead of the fork as well as letting them swing round and dissipate energy. I don't hold the fork rigidly enough to get the bands to come back through, and a flip seems to make the shot faster.

If a friend can shoot your catapult without getting hand-slap, torture him until he spills his secret.


----------



## pebble_launcher (Jan 26, 2012)

mr wingshooter,

i just love your slingshot designs!









@Alex:

yes, i will waterboard him i think!!
and yes, i will go for lighter bands.

thanks


----------

